# Gaggia Classic Tripping the Main Fuse Box



## Mavis (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I recently sold my Gaggia Classic to a friend and upon receiving the Classic through a courier, its tripping the main fuse to the house. I've done a little research and it seems, it may be down to moisture in around the wiring/connectors inside the classic. I was wondering if anyone has any advice or guidance on how to fix this issue?

Thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mavis said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I recently sold my Gaggia Classic to a friend and upon receiving the Classic through a courier, its tripping the main fuse to the house. I've done a little research and it seems, it may be down to moisture in around the wiring/connectors inside the classic. I was wondering if anyone has any advice or guidance on how to fix this issue?
> 
> Thanks


Is the main fuse to the house an RCD as well and do you mean tye main fuse or just the fuse on that circuit. if it;'s just the fuse on that circuit is it an MCB or RCCBO. When you had the Gaggia, was it on an RCD or RCD protected circuit?


----------



## Mavis (Feb 5, 2014)

Sorry for the confusion, the Gaggia only trips the circuit breaker for that specific circuit. With regards to the type of breakers that are installed, I'm afraid I don't know.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Does it do it if you plug it in upstairs, assuming the upstairs is on a separate circuit?


----------



## Mavis (Feb 5, 2014)

Managed to solve the issue, came across an old archive from this forum on google. The problem was to do with the top of boiler and moisture. Followed the instruction on this page http://coffeeforums.co.uk/archive/index.php/t-23259.html.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Blast with a hairdryer usually good for drying out any electrics....


----------

